# moss



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am thinking about getting some Moss, most likely Java moss

Has anybody ever used any other type of moss though, like moss from a local pond or store bought


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a small piece of driftwood, about 8" long, and it sits on the bottom like a log. It was covered with a type of moss, not java, but I dont know which type. Now it is almost completely bare because of the 2 plecos I had in the tank. What ever kind it is, plecos love it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The only thing I know about Java or Spanish Moss, besides for decor, is that its good for breeding and hidning purposes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Get it from a store, and not out of a pond because you never know what you might introduce in your tank...


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

can you like strap moss to rocks or gravel, cause the moss doesn't sink ( or does it?)


----------

